# Sensor de nivel de agua (dispositivo de transconductancia)



## joakinrox (Jun 7, 2009)

Buenas, recientemente me mandaron un proyecto en la universidad en laboratorio de electronica donde me mandaron a hacer con un flotador y un potenciometro un sensor que detecte el nivel del agua (que de como salida una señal entre 4 y 20 ma)...

ok realize en multisim la simulacion de mi diseño el cual es el siguiente:

http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujomag.jpg


ahora bien cuando en el multisim giro de 0% a 7%  me da la variacion que necesito (4 a 20 ma), pero cuando monto en proboard el circuito me dan todos los voltajes como salen en la simulacion pero cuando mido la corriente que pasa por la salida del operacional me da 0!?!... ahora bien porque podria ser esto?

NOTA: La unica variacion entre el diseño y mi montaje en el protoboard fue que use una fuente de 9 v (pila) en vez de una fuente dc regulada como la que hay en el laboratorio de la universidad.

- medi la corriente en serie como se supone que se mide, 
- revise el voltaje de alimentacion del operacional y da adecuado en vcc  y -vcc 
- pense que podria ser por la impedancia de entrada del lm741, asi que busque un operacional con entrada fet mas alta (tl082) y lo probe con este, con el mismo resultado


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

pero de 0 a 7 es poco margen, tendrias que jugar con los extremos se me ocurre.

si mal no recuerdo, hace tiempo, mejor dicho nunca huze 741, lleva fuente simetrica.

no me queda mas que aconsejarte que revises el datasheet del componente:


www.datasheet4u.com


----------



## joakinrox (Jun 8, 2009)

0 a 7 % de la rotacion de un potenciometro de 50k, serial alrededor de 4k, lo cual es suficiente para que el divisor de voltaje de la entrada rote de 1 a 4 v, (lo que no se es si este divisor entrega al operacional la corriente que necesita?).


y bueno lo del datasheet no estoy seguro en que me pueda ayudar, no tengo aun demasiada jerga tecnica como para comprender bien la información que tienen  ops:.

y conrespecto a lo de la fuente dual tengo mis dudas pero no estoy seguro de como deberia aplicarla?http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_8/7.html de aqui saque el esquema basico del circuito, como veras la resistencia de 250 ohm va a tierra, en el caso de mi diseño "tierra" es -vcc. deberia ser 1/2 vcc? no estoy seguro de ese detalle


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

creo qeu esta asi porque va "comparando" con la entrada puesta a tierra:

enla hoja de datos tenes varios circuitos de aplicacion por eso te dije que la mires, generalmente estan en las ultimas paginas, sino en el libro "teoria de circuitos" de boylestad habla mucho de esas cosas (opracionales)..

que tengas una buena jornada de lunes.

alexus


----------

